# Bleeding feet



## Brennub (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello, 

I am new to the forums, so I suppose I should introduce myseld. My name is Brenna, and my hedgehogs name is Remington (Remy for short).

Anyways. Remy occasionally seems to have a bit of blood between his toes. I always assumed this was from wheeling too hard/long. I give him a foot bath almost every day (or every other day), because his feet get so poopy when he runs. I wash the wheel that frequnetly as well. In addition, I also try to add a little vitamin e oil to his foot bath water, so his feet do not get dried out. This usally seems to clear up the bloody toe issue.

Well, recently I was starting to notice little bloody foot prints on the edge of his food/water dishes. Upon inspecting the bottom of his feet, I noticed that not only to they look like they are bleeding from between the toes. There are also what look like little scratches on his front feet. They did not seem to be getting better, so I've temporarily (and unfortunately) removed the wheel from his cage. It has only been a day since, and I have not noticed the bloody footprints-- which is good.

However, I'm not sure exactly why his feet got that way to begin with (is it just from wheeling too hard, are his feet dry, or both?). And for that matter I'm not sure what I might be able to put on his feet to prevent this from happening again. I've heard vaseline, neosporin, off-brand neosporin, a&d ointment, among some other things. I do not not know which of these things are a good idea, or what might be harmful to him. Does anyone know what I should do? I would hate for Remy to open his paws back up again.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

What sort of wheel does he have?

Many of the wheels on the pet store market are not suitable for hedgehogs.

His wheel if indeed is from a pet store is causing this to happen to his little paws.

You will need to change his wheel and I recommend the CSW from LarryT here on HHC or you can directly get it from his website here:
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-carolina-storm-wheel.html

This wheel is super quiet, easy to clean and does NOT damage hedgehogs feet as it is a smooth running surface.

No other wheel should be used in my opinion. The wheel should be a smooth surface.

Also Welcome to HHC, we would love to hear more about your little guy and see some pics 

*Edited for spelling and welcome


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  
Nancy had posted this on a sticky;

Regular Polysporin. DO NOT use extra strength or pain control as these are toxic.


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

What kind of wheel does Remy have?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I had the same problem with the comfort wheel I used to have for Kashi, except it was not as extreme. His feet would start peeling :/

I switched to one of Larry's wheels, and Kashi's feet have been in tip-top shape now 

I think it's the ridges on the comfort wheel that was irritating the bottom of his feet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Having scratches on the bottom of his front feet make me wonder if he is digging or climbing the cage. What type of cage does he have? Is there any sharp spots on the bottom of it. 

Wheels do cause foot injuries. When it's between the toes it is often a stress crack. Think of toes spreading when they run and if they aren't used to running, or they do a real marathon, it can cause the skin between the toes to crack. It also happens if the skin on their feet gets dry. 

When it's on the pads of the feet, it's usually because they've run their feet raw or the surface of the wheel is causing an injury. What type of wheel does he have? As PapilionRu has mentioned, Larry's wheels are the safest and quietest available. 

Often wheel injuries happen when hedgie is new to a wheel and they run too much. As they get used to running their feet toughen up. 

I have 5 or 6 Comfort wheels in use daily and my gang aren't getting hurt on them.


----------



## Miss2sparkle16 (May 22, 2014)

My little guy has the comfort wheel. His back feet are bloody. I took his wheel out a few days ago.! I think I'll purchase a storm wheel!
Any suggestions?


----------



## Miss2sparkle16 (May 22, 2014)

I had the same issue! The comfort wheel is what was causing it in my little guy. I switched to the storm wheel! It's doing wonders for my little guy. Its way easier to clean as well.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on threads before posting on them, this one is over 4 years old


----------

